# Elk chasing coyote



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Had an interesting experience last night. I set up on the edge of a field to call in some coyotes, after I found a good spot to sit I noticed 6 bull elk grazing in the field about 1200 yards away. After I got familiar with the surroundings I started calling and almost immediately had a coyote responding from across the basin. After calling back and forth a few minutes the coyote made it to the edge of the field where the bull elk were grazing. The elk seemed to be unaware of the coyote as he tried to sneak around behind the elk, then the largest bull noticed him and charged. Pretty soon all 6 bulls saw what was going on and every one of them took off chasing after the coyote. It was perfect they chased this coyote directly towards me for about 500 yards until he was out of their pasture. Unfortunately the coyote got real timid and wouldnt come much closer, I think if I had remembered to bring my decoy he would've come within reasonable range for me to take a shot. I know a lone coyote doesnt stand much of a chance against a big bull but I never figured id get to sit and watch 6 bulls chase a coyote away, they sure put on a show. o-|| 
Anyways, watching the elk show dominance towards the coyote made it an awesome weekend even though I didnt shoot the coyote.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

I watched 2 antelope chase a coyote into a fence last spring, have also watched cattle chase one about a week before that. Whats funny is Ive seen coyote walk by or through antelope and cattle without any reaction at all. Watched 2 coyotes within 60 yards of a herd of bull elk with no reaction either. With fawning and calving in the spring the defensive behavior is stronger. With elk I wonder if its dominance display or a show of stength and health. Sounds like a cool experience, to bad you didnt get the yote!


----------

